# Great plans. Good price.



## Brass_Machine (Nov 30, 2008)

I happened to order a set of plans from our member wlindiii. I have the Oscillating Piston Valve Engine and I am VERY pleased with them. I plan to order another set shortly (his Rotary Beam Engine)

Link to his site HERE

Thanks Bill!

Eric

*I have no connection with Bill other than being a pleased customer and a fan of his posts here.


----------



## Jeff02 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

Try this one.

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html


----------

